# Yahoo- Goiter: Cosmetically unpleasant but treatable (Sunday Observer)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

It grows slowly, into a lump in the front of the neck. It seems to move up and down when you swallow anything. And we call it goiter. Whenever we hear the term 'goiter' or enlarged thyroid gland, iodine deficiency is the cause that runs through our minds.View the full article


----------

